# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Algunas fotos aéreas de nubes

## embalses al 100%

Bueno pues aquí os voy a dejar las fotos aéreas de nubes que hice en el vuelo de ida, Madrid - Roma, y en el que nos enlazaron, al perder el otro, Madrid-Jerez. También hay 4 o 5 de las nubes en Roma:

El amanecer en Barajas:


Madrid:


Alguna localidad cercana a Madrid:


Otra:


Ya, ganado altura:


Un embalse, pero no se cual es:




A la misma altura de las nubes...


Ya un poco por encima.


Y comienza la gran masa...


Sigue...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sigo aquí con otras diez fotos:

Algunos cúmulos en Roma:




El río:






Y ya en el vuelo Madrid-Jerez, no a mucha altura:










Sigue...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y aquí las últimas fotos:













Aquí os intento enseñar unas estelas de avión, a más altura que el nuestro.






Después de esta me quedé dormido.
Espero que os haya gustado.
Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Simplemente espectaculares las imágenes que nos muestras, embalses al 100%; muchas gracias por compartirlas con  nosotros.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Son espectaculares esas fotos Embalses al 100%. Se nota mucho la diferencia entre las nubes medias y altas (las medias se ven debajo del avión y las altas encima de él). Gracias por mostrarnos lo que vistes desde el aire, unas vistas increíbles, enhorabuena por las fotos.

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias. Fue espectacular cuando nos tuvieron media hora en el área de espera dando vueltas sobre Madrid entre nubes, veía las coliflores pasar al lado mía, pero estaba más pendiente de las fuertes turbulencias. Qué mal lo pasé..., que manera de moverse un bicho de esos.

Saludos

----------

